# Larrivee Forum Guitar Build



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm not sure if anybody will be interested here, but I thought I would post anyways. I am one of 78 people getting a custom build (some of you may remember my indecision over this guitar) from Larrivee in Vancouver. John Larrivee Jr. is posting daily updates on Facebook:

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=61139122760

Hopefully that link will take you there. If not, the group is called Larrivee Forum 111 Guitar. It's a blast watching out guitars being built.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*When I got the e-mail*

I thought about it long and hard but decided that I didn't need another Larry in the group, now I think I am regretting that desicion, and any word L.G as to when you might be getting yours and I can't remember but was there anything extra that you asked for on your build, and don't forget we want to see lots of pics of your new baby when he,she comes home.Ship.......PS I am available to baby sit her /him any time you need a break.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I came very close to ordering one, sitting in front of the computer with my cc in hand, wondering what to do. I decided not to out of need to spend money in other areas this year. I already own a fleet of very nice acoustics, and it is unlikely it would get major playing time...

If one comes up used I'll have to think about it. kqoct


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Mine is Italian Spruce/Rosewood with herringbone purfling to go with the standard herringbone rosette Mr. Larrivee is giving us. Appears that they're going to start to ship the week of March 16, which is sooner than I imagined. I imagine there will be some selling quickly on the forum though. There will be folks that will get them and not like them for one reason or the other. I was doing perfectly well waiting until John Larrivee Jr. set up the Facebook page and started posting pics. I now know my serial number and mine may be visible in one of the pics, but I can only see the last two digits. Who knows.


----------



## overdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

lyric girl said:


> Mine is Italian Spruce/Rosewood with herringbone purfling to go with the standard herringbone rosette Mr. Larrivee is giving us. Appears that they're going to start to ship the week of March 16, which is sooner than I imagined. I imagine there will be some selling quickly on the forum though. There will be folks that will get them and not like them for one reason or the other. I was doing perfectly well waiting until John Larrivee Jr. set up the Facebook page and started posting pics. I now know my serial number and mine may be visible in one of the pics, but I can only see the last two digits. Who knows.


Congrats sounds wonderful!


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Update:

Am going to Vancouver to tour Larrivee factory on March 16 and hopefully mine will be ready. kksjur


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

lyric girl said:


> Update:
> 
> Am going to Vancouver to tour Larrivee factory on March 16 and hopefully mine will be ready. kksjur


Envy, that's what it's called.

I would *LOVE* to do that sometime! I've toured some small one man shops (and bought from them too) but never toured a guitar factory in person. My first choice would be Larrivee, followed by Godin, Martin, Taylor, Fender, etc. Have a great time.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Envy, that's what it's called.
> 
> I would *LOVE* to do that sometime! I've toured some small one man shops (and bought from them too) but never toured a guitar factory in person. My first choice would be Larrivee, followed by Godin, Martin, Taylor, Fender, etc. Have a great time.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Thanks Mooh,

I have never been to Vancouver so that's exciting to begin with. Meeting some folks that I only know on-line should be interesting to say the least. I imagine the rosewood guitars should be ready by then as there were only 21 orders and they were started first. Hopefully, I will get to see mine there. Will post pics.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

lyric girl....what great news kksjur

Going to Vancouver...touring the factory...seeing your guitar being built...

Put my name on the ENVY list also.

However, to be fair, I did tour the Gibson factory in Memphis. It was a fantastic, especially as I am a huge 335 fan.

ENJOY !!

How long are you planning on being in Vancouver ...or B.C. in general?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

greco said:


> lyric girl....what great news kksjur
> 
> Going to Vancouver...touring the factory...seeing your guitar being built...
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave. Only four days as I'm moving at the end of the week, but that's ok.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Enjoy, Lyric Girl,...hope you get to see, or bring back your guitar...


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Welcome to fantasy Island*

Hey Lyric girl welcome to my neck of the woods, we have had some really nice weather this week and there are lots of places to visit while you are out here and some really great restuarants and bars for music, and the mountainviews, well I can never capture the true beauty of it all, hey and if you are into skiing, Whislter.Let me know if you need a ride to the factory while your out here, I wouldn't mind looking with you and taking some pics of you playing yours ( if its ready to pick ).Ship


----------



## Rhythmeister (May 17, 2006)

Cool! John Jr. is a friend of mine and I know you'll have fun seeing the Vancouver facility. You must be full of anticipation re the new guitar!

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Rhythmeister said:


> Cool! John Jr. is a friend of mine and I know you'll have fun seeing the Vancouver facility. You must be full of anticipation re the new guitar!
> 
> Cheers,
> Blair


Blair,

Personally, I was quite fine with the wait for the guitar until John started posting the pics on Facebook. Then the drooling started. So far, I have only seen the neck of my guitar in production, but that was way kewl. I am REALLY looking forward to visiting Vancouver and the Larrivee factory.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

I am thrilled to tell everyone that I got to go and visit the Larrivee factory in Vancouver and had the added excitement of being able to bring my Forum III home. However, flying with an acoustic guitar turned out to be quite gut wrenching for me, as I was forced to check her and worried all the way home.

I have named my lovely new guitar Bella, which is Italian for beautiful. Considering her top is Italian spruce, this definitely seemed like a fitting name beyond the beauty part.

I am so stoked that I ended up getting on board with this guitar. I LOVE this guitar.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3374620826/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3374618908/


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Very Nice*

Lyric girl I am so jealous, she is definetely a beauty and I am sure she must play just so nicely, its to bad the weather wasn't as nice as I hoped you'd have out here, but I am sure it was worth it and especially because your's was ready to go home with you ( all be it finger nail bitting till you got off the plane ). Now stop reading this dribble of mine and get back to enjoying her.Shipkksjur


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks Ship,

I honestly can't believe I almost didn't get one of these lovely guitars. The size is really perfect for my short stature and I can't say enough about the Italian Spruce which was cut down in 1972. That is some special wood.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Smaller bodies like OM's are really comfortable yet they have a sweet full sound . Looks like a nice one !


----------



## overdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

Congrats !:smile:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

lyric girl said:


> Thanks Ship,
> 
> I honestly can't believe I almost didn't get one of these lovely guitars. The size is really perfect for my short stature and I can't say enough about the Italian Spruce which was cut down in 1972. That is some special wood.


Yup 72' was the year I lost my dad. He wasn't Italian though :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

I love this guitar so much, that I'm getting another one. There were an extra 10 built, so I'm getting Italian Spruce/Mahogany with herringbone purfling. The size is so perfect for me and I'm loving the spruce.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Congrats, Lyric Girl...


----------



## BlairWatson (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm on the hunt for another Larrivee Flying V. If anyone is holding hit me up!


----------



## BlairWatson (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm on the hunt for another Larrivee Flying V. If anyone is holding hit me up!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

BlairWatson said:


> I'm on the hunt for another Larrivee Flying V. If anyone is holding hit me up!


You might have better luck if you started a new thread ...with a WTB prefix


----------



## BlairWatson (Apr 21, 2016)

The forum will not allow me to post in the appropriate section with the appropriate tag.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

BlairWatson said:


> The forum will not allow me to post in the appropriate section with the appropriate tag.


Think You should contact admin'.

Think I wish lyric girl was still on the forum. 

BAD Dog!


----------



## Timex (Aug 14, 2017)

I have a L78 cutaway i bought in 78,It sound great.It shows the many hrs of play.But now the neck has shifted slightly and action is high.I called Larivee as their guitar does NOT have a truss rod or at least one that is adjustable.I was told the guitar is 40 yrs old what do you expect. I am NOT impressed with their public relations or warranty policy.If it was a Marti or Gibson it would be looked after.I have had one luthier do some work on it but it still needs tweeking.NOT IMPRESSED WITH LARIVEE. Looking at other brands as of now.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Jean always took a personal interest in my L78. Because it was _his_ L78, not because it was _mine_. I've never called, and not been put thru to Jean himself. Not so sure you would be any happier with Martin, and Gibson support. And I do expect maintenance with vintage guitars. Got any pic's of your L-78?

Hope you get her fixed up to your satisfaction. I wouldn't let anyone work on the L78 but Larrivee. I made that mistake once -- and Jean graciously bailed me out, at a truly generous price.


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

Timex said:


> I have a L78 cutaway i bought in 78,It sound great.It shows the many hrs of play.But now the neck has shifted slightly and action is high.I called Larivee as their guitar does NOT have a truss rod or at least one that is adjustable.I was told the guitar is 40 yrs old what do you expect. I am NOT impressed with their public relations or warranty policy.If it was a Marti or Gibson it would be looked after.I have had one luthier do some work on it but it still needs tweeking.NOT IMPRESSED WITH LARIVEE. Looking at other brands as of now.


Seriously? 40 years! I wouldn't fix it either as anyone who would expect this under warranty or even willing to pay for the repair would likely claim it was broken by me. It's obvious you looked after it very well. I hope you and your Marti or Gibson get another 40 years together.


----------



## Timex (Aug 14, 2017)

Larrivee finally talked to me.They informed me they put non adjustable truss rod in the early Models.I paid substantial $ to correct problem.Larrivee did not offer to compensate even a portion. I am actually looking at the Yamaha A series,for a working guitar.I sent pics of my guitar to Larrivee,they informed me they had lost a lot of the s/n from early models but my guitar looked like an L28.When i bought it i was told it was an L78.The only real diffence is the amount of inlay,according to Larrivee.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

My experience with the CS at Larrivee regarding a pretty new guitar was not much better. I'll keep and play my d-03fm because it sounds great and it is beaten to death now anyway, but my experience made my mind up for me, so Timex is not alone.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Not sure who/what you mean by, "...Larrivee...", but _I think_ you're saying; you purchased a lower end 'L' series, four decades (or so) ago, have none of the original paperwork, took it to a non-authorized repair person, he charged you a 'substantial' fee for maintenance done, and (Jean?) Larrivee won't send you any money. I think that says more for your posts than it does for the Larrivee family, and their instruments imo. (Wondering why you need to train-wreck another poster's Larrivee thread -- btw.)

So a beaten (to death) D-03 that still sounds great didn't keep another always, 100%, happy, and CS couldn't make them happy either. Not a lot to go on.

Look on the bright side. Great you two found each other.

Jmo but I love my Larrivee(s), and think their quality (craftsmanship/design/materials), value, & customer service is the best I've ever known. I am sorry you are unhappy, or disappointed, with your Larrivee experience.

IF you want further discussion, _& jmo&a -- please_ consider starting your own thread. Forum builds are a distinct category, and your guitars are not 'forum builds'.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

for the record: I have only ever had GREAT experience with Larrivee guitars, and any correspondence with them


----------



## blue_dog (Feb 7, 2013)

Same here own a L-03 and sounds amazing, looking for an OM-40 with austria top it sounds amazing. I've emailed Larrivee customer service several times never had a problem.


----------

